# Lets Play a Game (related to pitbull ate aunts chi thread)



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html

now post your results, be HONEST.
it took me 3 tries to find the "pitbull" and im VERY familiar with the breed.
so yeah, be honest...

did you also know that many pit attacks are actually misidentifications of other breeds INCLUDING LAB and LAB mixes! (yes folks the quintisential FAMILY dog is responsible for as many vsisious dog bites and just as capable as causing the same amount of damage as a pitty!)


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

It took me around 4 or 5 tries. I thought my first choice was the one for sure.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow! I'm fairly decent (or so I thought) with dog breeds, but that took me a while! I'm in love with that boxer though!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

scary huh?! i thought that little "game" was a pretty good eye opener.
especially considereing the actual rate of misidentification of "pitbulls" in attack stories...most of those so called pitbulls are not pitties at all!

http://www.understand-a-bull.com/BSL/MistakenIdentity/WrongId.htm
is another good link.
its a real good site.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Even some of the ones that I had guessed as something other than a pit, weren't what I had guessed them at either!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG! That last site you posted is incredible! And to think, (when I do watch the news) I watch Channel 9 news in Kansas City! (2nd article down)


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I can't play because I have seen that site before so I knew which one it was. But I remember when I first did it, it took 5 tries.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I did honestly get it right first time but I clearly see your point.
My English Spaniel who was bought up with my children jumping all over her when she reached 11 went to bite my 15 year old at the time.
I also heard on the news many years ago two family Labs turned on her grandchild and killed her. It was shocking.


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

*hi*

Well I did choose the pit bull but I see what you mean it is hard there was 2 I was between and if for eg the dog was attacking you there would not be enough time to have a good luck.
I have had British Bulldogs for years perhaps that helped my eye to choos ethe right one.
Good point though food for thought definatly Thanks for the Link will show it to family and friends.


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

I took 5 attempts. I chose all the darker coloured looking ones! Thought that would be easy - point made


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got in on the first try, but only because my friend has one that looks just like it LOL.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

i dont think pittbulls are the problem-its just bad ownership to any breed of dog that causes problems!! if we were to know for sure the breed of every attack dog we hear about garunteed there will be alot more guilty breeds then just pitbulls!! ive even heard of a golden retriver that attacked and nearly killed a child!! go figure eh?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its such a scary world, but i agree Tara, the problem isnt the breed which is where my origional posts in the initial thread came from. alot of people just dont realize how many breeds can easily be mistaken for a pitbull especially in such a quick moment and because of that pitties are more prone to a bad name, but yes 100% agree, its 100% the owner, if you feel your responsible enough to own a dog of ANY breed then your also responsible for any actions that dog might take as a direct result of that owners actions (ie lack of training or training for specific behaviours) any dog is capable of killing, but all owners are capable of controling their dogs, if not...they shouldnt have one. i just thoght that was a pretty cool "game" just to point out, especially to those that are dead set on how "evil" pitbulls are, that all too often the dogs are misidentified as pits!

i presonally heard of a dashund that mauled a child close to death and ive seen the result of a lab attack.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I got it first go but I can name a lot of the other breeds there so thats probably why plus I'd say its a lot to do with the head that makes it stand out pits are less jowly than a lot of the other breeds. Good Quiz though it does make you think


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I got it on the 4th go  

My order of choosing was:
1. Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog
2. Dogo Argentino
3. Patterdale Terrier (what?!)
4. Pittbull


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Good point !

Took me 5 times .


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Are a lot of those dogs common in Europe/UK? I've only seen most of them in the dog breed books that I have...but never in person! Like the Dogo Argentino, Alapalpa Blue Blood Bulldog, Patterdale Terrier, along with a few others...Or are these ones that are just commonly called pits or pit mixes over here?

And I totally agree with Tara & Foxy that it's the training that matters the most with any dog. I don't think I would ever own a pit or similar, but mostly because I'm nervous having a dog that's 100 times stronger than I am! I'd love a Greater Swiss or maybe even an English mastiff...but I'm just not sure about having such large dogs! Especially with the chis. Sammie is light enough that I could easily pick her if need be for any reason. But I'd have an awful hard time lifting a 100 pound dog! lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

rachel said:


> Are a lot of those dogs common in Europe/UK? I've only seen most of them in the dog breed books that I have...but never in person! Like the Dogo Argentino, Alapalpa Blue Blood Bulldog, Patterdale Terrier,


From what I know a lot are banned in the UK under the dangerous dogs act, but a lot of them I dont think you see outside of their native country most are from small islands, south america or the mediterranean I believe, Only one I have seen in the UK on the list above is a Patterdale Terrier and Dogo Argentino's are definately banned or any Pitt type is banned too.

That said Staffordshire Bull Terriers are incredibly common over here and I personally am very fond of them but i cant stand see them being Trophies for stupid little boys who basically need a strong looking dog to make up for what they lack.

Zero's best doggy friend is a Staffy x Pointer and he basically looks and is built like a giant Staffy, most people find him pretty scarry but he's a sweetheart.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I got it on the first try, probably because I am familiar with several breeds


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

many like the lab, GSMD, boxer, rottie, ect are all pretty common all over the world, then theres some like the dogo ect that arnt as common in some contries. most on that "game" are commonly seen in the US but often just refered pitbulls, or pitbull mixes by those that dont know the difference.


and many of those that have these breeds that are responsible owners tend to keep their dogs home alot where their gorgoues dogs are safe from the crazies who hate them.
of all of them id say the only one im NOT familiar with is the thai ridgeback.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I'd never heard of a few of them. Most common dog you see over here is the staffordshire bull terrier, although to be honest I've never heard of one attacking.

The dog that has the bad name over here in the uk is the Rottweiler, especially last year, a few months went by where there were a few maulings/deaths of children caused by Rottweilers. I personally adore Rotties - and Baby gets on well with them so far, as she was brought up with two HUGE Rotties. They were so gentle though, the female was licking Baby all over when I went to pick her up 

But yeah, pittbulls and dogo argentinos as well as a few others are banned here so you don't see them.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

oh wow, most of those dogs look like pittsw. It too me 5x to get it right.


----------



## ChihuahuaMad (May 4, 2007)

it honestly took me one go, but to a person (and to me sometimes) it can be very difficult to identify a pit, this is why so many stupid people identify other breeds as a pit, coz a pit bull isnt really an actual breed, but a mixed breed of other dogs. here in the UK, some people in the media claim that the taller, leggier staffie known sometimes as the "old tyme staff" or "the irish staff" are mistaken for pits as they look EXACTLY the same!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

what also gets me is the american pit bull terrier (the breed often refered to as "pitbull" or "pittie") there are often huge differences between each APBT. so no 2 pitties look alike anyway.


----------



## ChihuahuaMad (May 4, 2007)

foxywench said:


> what also gets me is the american pit bull terrier (the breed often refered to as "pitbull" or "pittie") there are often huge differences between each APBT. so no 2 pitties look alike anyway.


exactly!!


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2007)

I picked the pit first try, but I've seen every episode of Animal Precinct on the Animal Planet channel and they deal with alot of pits. I'm also very familiar with many mastiff breeds. I think a dog is just a dog, no matter what the breed (and I've owned many breeds, big and small). High energy breeds need proper handling and training as well as clear leadership and rules to insure a loving and trustworthy family pet. 

I used to work at a groomers and was attacked by a Lab. I was reaching for it's back paw to cut its nails and it jumped me. Had me on my back, it held onto my arm and was shaking it. It had to be pulled off of me. My arm was in a sling for a week and I couldn't work. The woman in the UK who had her face torn off was by her pet Lab. A dog will only be whatever a human creates it to be. Tyler


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

I gave up after 3-4 attempts..just shows you how wrong you can be..I have never heard of some of the breeds on there!
we have a lovely 7 year old Staffordshire Bull Terrier and he has been mistaken for a Pit Bull at least 4 times in his life and i'm afraid some people have been quite rude about it...does get to me a bit as they don't know him at all and if they did they would see what a lovely tempremant he has. our son was just 5 when we got him as a puppy and not once in those years has he even growled at him, my mother in law had a Collie X and she snapped at my son when he was a baby and left teeth marks down his forehead. 
Pitbulls certainly get a rough deal when any dog can be potentially dangerous.
Its all in the upbringing i say.
Bruce (our Staff) was bossed around by a 6Ibs yorkie so perhaps that has something to do with him being so docile, he's missing her though.


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2007)

Some inlightening info on the American Pitbull Terrier (Pitbull)

http://www.realpitbull.com/center.html

Tyler


----------



## ChihuahuaMad (May 4, 2007)

Tyler said:


> Some inlightening info on the American Pitbull Terrier (Pitbull)
> 
> http://www.realpitbull.com/center.html
> 
> Tyler


Thats a great site! thanks for sharig it with us.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

that is an awsome site too!!!

im glad to see so many are taking the time to check this thread out and post their results...


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Whats the difference between a staffy and a pitbull? I just thought it was 2 names for the same dog?


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2007)

This explains it Jen. Very easy to understand 

http://www.realpitbull.com/center.html

Tyler


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i think you mean melissa :wink:


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2007)

Ooops thanx Melissa 

(thanx Jen ;-) 

Tyler


----------



## LadyUnicorn (Feb 20, 2005)

It took me 9 tries to find the pit bull. I'm not very famliar with the breed, but it proved to me not to say anything about the breed of a dog unless I know for sure what it is in fact. Wow


----------

